# Another old one brought back to life



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

This is an old Joy Valley Archery ASTRO sent to me by my good friend mschockey. I replaced the old wheels and steel cables with Hoyt Command Plus cams and built a shoot thru cable system and string out of pink and blue BCY 8190. Put on an old springy rest and it shoots great. It has 44inch A/A and 10 inch brace and peeks at 42 pounds. I am shooting it with a release now but it would most likely be a fair finger bow.


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks friend. How are those cams working out?


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

willieM said:


> Thanks friend. How are those cams working out?


I was planning on playing with the barnsdale cams but didn't realize that they won't fit between hoyt xt series limbs. I have a Jennings that they may work on but haven't done anything with it yet. A project for another day!!!


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I always wanted an Astro. I was a teenager nuts about shooting field archery in the 1980's. Thought the grip was cool looking and the riser design. Something still to this day about a deflex riser...


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I really like the deflex riser bows. They are not as fast but I don't need the speed for target archery.
I have a Pearson A T Classic with a very deflex riser that I set up with Hoyt Accu Wheels. I set it up to shoot with fingers and shot a round with it in the W.Va. indoor championships this past weekend. I had not shot a complete round with fingers for at least 5 years but it was fun. Shot 282 out of 300 on the 5 spot target. Not to shabby for a 77 year old has been. That was my second round of the day, back to back and needless to say I was getting tired.


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

WillieM does a great job converting these old, worthless, throw'em in the trash bows. Well that is at least what most people on here would say about them. Short story, I met willieM a year or so ago when he drove to my house to purchase a Barnesdale Classic X. Now, I have several vintage bows and this Astro happened to be one of them and was hanging in my garage the day willie showed up. Immediately his eyes lit up when he seen it and I thought boy did I screw up, won't be selling that Classic X now. Willie did take the X and we have had many conversations since that day. When I decided I needed to thin the bow heard a little I remembered that day and knew where that Astro's new home was going to be. I like what you've done with it willie, now go out and teach a youngster or two a lesson with it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have some Barnsdale wheels and upon measuring the space, remember that changing the bearings to reduce the projection may allow fitting to XT limbs. It will be a while before I can dig them back out to check.
Dave may have done it already.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I got out to the range with the Astro today just to see if I could get 80 yards with my set up. I have put no. 1 cams on in place of the no.2's that are in the picture. I was able to fine tune my draw length with the no. 1's so the bow feels better. But at 40 pounds, shooting ACC 3-04's with 60 gr. points the arrows weigh 272 gr.'s and I was worried that the arrow would not have clearance under the scope. I worked my way back from 20 yards to 80 yards and the arrows have just enough clearance.
This set up is shooting very well and I was impressed with the groups it held, even back to 80 yards. The bow made this old man look good even as shaky as I am, [age has caught up.] Now I am ready to get a good set of sight marks and hit the field course to see what I can do with this old bow. I think the bow is going to do well if the operator can hold up his end.
I will keep you posted on the results when I get to the field range.
P.S. the string and cables are made of BCY X, not 8190. That was a misprint on my part, as I said, getting old.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

After shooting the Astro for awhile I decided I need some more draw weight for shooting field rounds. I changed out the CP cams for a set of black, no. 2 Hoyt Accuwheels. I was able to use the same string and cables which shortened the A/A one inch but maintained the same brace at 10 inches, this brought the draw weight up to 52 pounds peek weight. I backed the weight off one turn and it is 49 pounds and draws as smooth as silk with 65% let off it sure feels good. Now I have to get it to the range and get a set of marks for field. Should have a lot more clearance under the scope at 80 yards.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

WillieM...Good to read that you still laying those arrows in the Spots!!.... I love the curves on those old Astro bows, and the grip shape/feel on those risers is really nice....Awesome job on the rebuild/modification...I still have your old PSE....I haven't shot Compound Fingers much the last couple years, been flinging arrows with my Recurves, actually been kicking around about shooting Compound Fingers again...Take Care, Willie!!....Jim


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello Jim,
Good to hear you are having fun with the recurves. I am having fun with these old bows and like you said the riser on some of the old ones really feel nice. I asked kballer1 about the age on this Astro and he said it is an '83 model as near as he can tell. I also have two '91 Pearson AT Classic that I like the looks and feel of and with the recurve limbs they are a good looking bow. I replaced the accutrac cams with no. 1 Hoyt accuwheels and they really feel good and also shoot very well. willie


----------

